# Is rubbing alcohol OK?



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm getting a hedge soon and am going to use a mixture of vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and water to clean the cage. Is all of that safe for hedgehogs?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not sure about rubbing alcohol. Diluted vinegar should be fine though.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You should be fine with just vinegar/water, really, but I don't think it should be harmful to add the rubbing alcohol (as far as I know). Just make sure you let the cage dry and air out a little before you put hedgie back in it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wouldn't use the rubbing alcohol as it can be harsh and isn't needed.


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

OK thanks


----------

